# Hobbytown Parking Lot Racing



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

Who all is into racing the roadcoarse outside in front of Hobbytown Strongsville? Not only who is going to race, but who is willing to help?

I believe an exciting new class could be the 18 R rally car by associated, left totally stock. We could even race the dirt bike motorcycles. If you give me a tricycle and NitroJeff a Big Wheel, I'll race him too. 

I'm sure the touring car guys will be a big class.

Thinking ahead,
GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Who all is into racing the roadcoarse outside in front of Hobbytown Strongsville? Not only who is going to race, but who is willing to help?
> 
> I believe an exciting new class could be the 18 R rally car by associated, left totally stock. We could even race the dirt bike motorcycles. If you give me a tricycle and NitroJeff a Big Wheel, I'll race him too.
> 
> ...


guess its just u and me kid!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

If you come up with a schedule I will pick at least 2 dates when I will arrive early for set up and stay late for tear down Ill even try director if somebody shows me how


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ancient Chinese proverb: MANY HANDS MAKE LIGHT WORK


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ahhh SSOOOO*

With all previous thoughts being given about schedule issues, how about this?

Race on the first and third Sunday of every month. That would give you a bi week to work on your car, or other plans. The only downfall of course would be a rain cancelation.

Set up 10 AM
Sign up 11AM
Round 1 12PM
Round 2 1PM
Main 2PM

Heats launch every ten minutes.

00 Touring car
10 18T MOD
20 18R STOCK
30 BRP
40 Motorcycle/Tricycle

This format gives you half an hour down time between rounds running two classes.

This would make it not an all day event, maybe have a life before and after racing on Sunday.

Timely,
GABE


----------



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

Is racing going to be every other week and is there still an 18th scale truck class?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I will make a few races, but I'm not able to commit to anything solid. 
Hey Viper......Look UP


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*IDEAS only*

These are just idea's to make this summer better for the racer. 

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I do like the 2 quals. Home in time for wieners on the


----------



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I will make a few races, but I'm not able to commit to anything solid.
> Hey Viper......Look UP


duh i did not see that lol


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

grill


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> grill


JEFF,WHATS THIS....ARE YOU ON A ONE MINUTE DELAY??????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

AS OF NOW I'M IN.......IT ALL SOUND GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Wow!!! just bumping this so it doesnt all but drop off the planet. Warm weather is fast approaching and we need to come up with something if we are gonna have the peeps to back it up


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i dont think i can make it i think ill be running oval i will try for some days


----------

